# I wish my scan was TODAY.



## Glitter_berry

I wish my scan was today. Because just TODAY I feel if they told me I was having a little boy I would be 100% happy with it. 
TODAY I don't feel as if I desperately want another girl, and would be upset with a boy. 

Hopefully I go into my scan on Friday feeling this way. Hopefully they will be able to see. I will be 16+4 do you think they would be able to see gender?


----------



## geordiemammy

Glitter_berry said:


> I wish my scan was today. Because just TODAY I feel if they told me I was having a little boy I would be 100% happy with it.
> TODAY I don't feel as if I desperately want another girl, and would be upset with a boy.
> 
> Hopefully I go into my scan on Friday feeling this way. Hopefully they will be able to see. I will be 16+4 do you think they would be able to see gender?

I have mine on Friday too and yes they should be able to see gender x


----------



## Misscalais

I'm so excited Hun! Not long to wait, hopefully bub will co operate and you can see his/her bits lol make sure you put a pic up so we can see. I definitely think they should be able to see the gender :)


----------



## motherofboys

I have mine tomorrow at 16+5 so I expect they will be able to see. I've been feeling so good lately that I hope I don't crash tomorrow when they confirm my thoughts of boy.


----------



## Glitter_berry

Thanks for the support ladies. 
Tbh I don't even think the technician will even look tomorrow. Especially after the argument we got into on the phone ( an official complain will be made) 

They tried to cancel my appointment due to " it being a waste of time" because the test they are doing can be done at the anatomy scan. And he refused to do it. 

After me losing my shit, I finally got to keep my appointment but if its with him I think it will be a 2 minute scan. 
I'm so sad and not even looking forward to my happy scan day tomorrow in worries I will be bullied by the technician. 
( full story in the second trimester thread ; dear sonographer don't mess with the pregnant lady) 

Will update you all tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Misscalais

Oh Hun that sux! Is they're any chance you can go somewhere else? Hopefully you will be able to see the sex no harm in asking. Hoping you get a good pic so we can guess if he doesn't let you know. I've never had this much trouble with health care providers seems like your having a terrible time :hugs: what time is your scan tomorrow.


----------



## Glitter_berry

That's the trouble with living rural and not having a health care card. Public hospitals won't take you because they are fully booked and there is only one private. :/ 

My scan is at 3:10. 
Hubby will be with me and my sister is watching dd. 
we plan on dinner and a movie after so even if he is rude that's something to look forward too :)


----------



## Misscalais

Oh ok, that makes it hard then. 
Well I'm excited for you and looking forward to read how everything goes :)


----------



## Glitter_berry

Misscalais said:


> Oh ok, that makes it hard then.
> Well I'm excited for you and looking forward to read how everything goes :)

Thank you :)

I went to my gp/ob today and we heard baby kicking and rolling around. Then it kept still enough to hear the heart beat.. makes me a bit more excited for tomorrow..

I actually think it's a boy, hubby thinks girl.. And I feel excited if it is a boy :)


----------



## motherofboys

I remember your post in 2nd tri now. I think its disgusting the way they tried to cancel your appointment for being a waste of time and I don't blame you for making an official complaint. Good Luck for your scan


----------



## Glitter_berry

Just got out now. Omg it feels so good to pee ( lol sorry) 

It's a boy. :)


----------



## geordiemammy

Congratulations xx


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations!


----------



## motherofboys

Was everything else ok? You were having the scan for medical reasons rather than just gender wasn't you?


----------



## Glitter_berry

motherofboys said:


> Was everything else ok? You were having the scan for medical reasons rather than just gender wasn't you?

yes everything is great, his spine and brain looked perfect :) No Spinabifida :)


----------



## motherofboys

Excellent news.


----------



## Misscalais

Wooohoooo! Congrats Hun I'm so glad they were able to tell you the sex!
Congrats on a boy and I'm so glad he's healthy. How are you feeling I know you were leaning more towards another girl.


----------



## Glitter_berry

Misscalais said:


> Wooohoooo! Congrats Hun I'm so glad they were able to tell you the sex!
> Congrats on a boy and I'm so glad he's healthy. How are you feeling I know you were leaning more towards another girl.

Thank you. Yes I am so glad he is healthy. And to be honest I have realised that's more important. 

I think I was more in love with my "girls name" than having another girl. Because that was the only thing that I was disappointed about today. 

Now to get name searching. 

I do worry that what if I still love my daughter more, but I know I won't and its just a first child thing. You always think how could I love anyone as much as you. I'm sure I will though. :)


----------



## motherofboys

It seems to be a common thing for people having their 2nd to wonder how they could possibly love the next child as much as the 1st. Its like your heart of already full with your 1st, so how could your next fit in, but your heart just keeps growing. You will love him just as much as your DD. Just because he's your baby.


----------



## Misscalais

Aww lol well you'll have to pick a super awesome boys name :)
And I agree with motherofboys. Although I never had that thought, I'm from a huge family so lots of kids and lots of love in my big heart lol but you will see one bub is in your arms you feel like your heart could burst it's that full of love, I think it grows a bit bigger for each child :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats! Welcome to team :blue:


----------



## Mummy Bean

brill news. x


----------

